# Calgary can not real suck so bad???



## wescott4 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello first I apologize if english is no good its hard to translate some words or phrases. I moved to Calgary a few months ago (see I still dont even know how to spell it) Is it me or are people here quite mean. I have been denied entry to a few night spots for whatever reason it not important. Is there a place or group in Calgary to meet people with similar intrest, I like screen writting movies reading anything to do with art. Im 22 so a group with young age around mine would be nice. Any help would be great. Thank Yous.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't know if you are working in Calgary yet, but I would suggest you enrol in some kind of educational course, for example at SAIT or Mount Royal. You would certainly meet people your age there and start to improve your English, which is the most important thing for integrating into a new culture. Hope this helps.




wescott4 said:


> Hello first I apologize if english is no good its hard to translate some words or phrases. I moved to Calgary a few months ago (see I still dont even know how to spell it) Is it me or are people here quite mean. I have been denied entry to a few night spots for whatever reason it not important. Is there a place or group in Calgary to meet people with similar intrest, I like screen writting movies reading anything to do with art. Im 22 so a group with young age around mine would be nice. Any help would be great. Thank Yous.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Westcott4, welcome to the forum,

Sorry to hear you are experiencing some difficulties. The first few months can be hard, especially when you have the added challenge with language too. Keep going it will get better. You are doing the right things be getting out to meet people and asking for help on here. It can be surprising how much negativity can be picked up unconsciously, I suggest you focus on the good things so far that you have experienced, approach each new encounter with fresh perspective. Be open, friendly, and keep perservering it will pay off. People in Calgary are not mean, its just you are finding the right way to communicate with them both verbally and phsyically.

Here's a few links that may help you find a group to get started. Keep in touch and PM me if you want to talk more.

Centre for Newcomers: Living in Calgary
Calgary Art Instruction - Calgary Alberta Art Classes
Find a Meetup Group - Screenwriters Meetups - Calgary
Calgary Clubs & Groups
Calgary Readers

Best Wishes Louise


----------



## wescott4 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank yous very much, the screenwriters website was exactly what I look for. Some of my friend maybe come to Canada because I tell them how good Iam doing money wise and now with this it will be easy for us to assimilate into. Thank yous again very much appreciated.


----------



## wescott4 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank yous but I come to Canada on a work experience type thing Im not sure if it means the same thing here as in Finland.


----------

